

Pagination Alternatives - mudgemeister
http://justinfrench.com/notebook/pagination-alternatives

======
togasystems
I finally just got a client to drop the idea of drop-downs beside the search
bar. I wonder if they will got for a 'Load More" button instead of pagination.

Why are some people stuck in 2002?

